# Frozen Foods



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

what do you guys think about feeding sole,alaskan pollock,haddock and other types of white frozen fish fillets?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I get those all the time... I usually feed whatever white fish fillet was on sale, whether it's tilapia, cod, haddock, pollock, sole, etc...


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

cool thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree with joe plus shrimp and silversides/smelt.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i feed mine shrimp silversides, and frozen baby oysters... dont really know if the oysters are bad for Ps as they are not a naturally occuring food in the amazon but my P eats them readily.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

what about scallops???


----------

